# 2009 LOVEABLE LONGEARS



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 6, 2009)

Post all baby pictures here.










Lets see all those 2009 babies.









Foaling season is always so exciting. I sold all my bred jennys and also my blue eyed ivory jack, so I wont be having any babies to ohhhh and awwww over, so I will need to come on here for my baby fix!











Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 4, 2009)

*Introducing RJR's Snow Avalanche*

Ivory spotted jack foal

Dam: RJR's Snow Flower

Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard

Pictured at about 15 hours old, he is still unfolding, and he is a love bug!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 16, 2009)

*Born 3-16-09*

RJR's Sterling Alaska

Ivory spotted jack

Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard

Dam: RJR's Cotton Candy

"Alaska" is a tiny little jack, the smallest we have ever had....I can pick him up and carry him with one hand...he is so adorable! We are so proud of Candy, this is her first foal, and she did awesome!



He just might be a keeper!


----------



## fancyappy (Mar 16, 2009)

Both are precious! I really love the color of your new babies. Congrats!


----------



## kimbell (Mar 17, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's our new baby girl, she was born March 15. I believe her name will be Patty for St Patricks Day. Excuse our mud but it's been raining for awhile. I think she's gorgeous. [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwww... love those babies





I should have posted here first... Congrats Michele on BOTH of your perfectly adorable babies! Maybe I'll just have to make a trip to KS next year or sooner for a li'l ivory spotted jack (I can dream anyway)





Congrats Kimbell also!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 13, 2009)

Dominick and Sophie






The date is wrong


----------

